# splitboards kill people.



## ShredLife

war. 

Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - Hey look we have a fan club! AKA David Gottorf is a douche.

Splitboarding is NOT the Answer | Facebook


----------



## killclimbz

I was wondering when this topic was going to make it here. Figured I'd let someone else start it. Nice work shred. This should be fun.


----------



## linvillegorge

Don't give them the attention they seek. Fuck 'em.

I don't get the whole skiers vs. boarders thing beyond good natured ribbing. Plenty of good people and plenty of fucking douchebags doing both.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

The way I see it, the article is only about intermediate snowboarders still struggling around the mountain. And as for the backcountry stuff, it seems that to be a backcountry snowboarder, you have to really invest in the correct gear and have more drive to go and go it. This would naturally mean that these people would be more experienced at snowboarding. As for skiing, all you need is to slap some skins on your skis and you are off... any jokester with rentals could go skinning into the backcountry. Anyone with a splitboard could do the same, but the latter is less likely.


----------



## racer357

The ignorance of this dispute gives me a headache. It's snow, have fun on it however you see fit. Don't like boarding?? Cool, Don't do it! Wanna Ski? Cool, do it. Snowmobiles??? FUCK YEAH!! give me a ride back to the top!!


----------



## Extremo

Fuck that, everyone like the page and load the news feed with cats and people shitting themselves. Then we'll leave it alone.


----------



## Banjo

Extremo said:


> Fuck that, everyone like the page and load the news feed with cats and people shitting themselves. Then we'll leave it alone.


HAHAHA! this. troll the page. it will look like a piece of jetfalcon when we are done with it!


----------



## unsunken

... this is satire, right? It sounds like something I'd read in The Onion.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

My favorite comment on the FB page: "If I ever found u buried in debris, I would kindly dig a little hole right to your mouth and shit in it!"


----------



## corneilli

There we go, a page full of shit


----------



## TheNorminator

Extremo said:


> Fuck that, everyone like the page and load the news feed with cats and people shitting themselves. Then we'll leave it alone.


Dude, I went on Facebook and Poutanen put a reply up with this picture:










:signlol:

We need to start doing that! :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen

TheNorminator said:


> We need to start doing that! :yahoo:


You're welcome!!! I just about died when I found that cat meme, it fit the bill 100%! :laugh:


----------



## readimag

best post from that page
https://www.facebook.com/durango.dave.9


hahahahaha


----------



## jtg

I think the splitboarders might be the ones getting trolled here...

Any idiot can make a FB page and get a few friends to circlejerk. Now he's got two forums up in arms giving him attention and other skiers feeding his ego.

There is no reason to argue with people like that.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

He deleted all negative comments. Big touchy ego. Made me think about the speed problem. I haven't done BC yet, but what about carrying snowshoes for safety? How long does it really takes to switch ? Would it be faster strap snow shoes on?


----------



## Efilnikufesin

KIRKRIDER said:


> He deleted all negative comments. Big touchy ego. Made me think about the speed problem. I haven't done BC yet, but what about carrying snowshoes for safety? How long does it really takes to switch ? Would it be faster strap snow shoes on?


What they are leaving out in all this is the knowledge not to get caught in an avalanche to begin with, such as the *SKIERS
* caught in the one at Stevens Pass (I think) last year. That seems to be the real key to surviving one, essentially not getting caught in one, doesn't matter if it's a boarder or skier, i.e. judgement beforehand. Whether a boarder or skier can start digging you out faster is a moot point, because if you are buried deep enough to suffocate, that 30 secs or so won't make much of a difference. Just seems logical, though I ride the East and there are few places to get caught in one, I am tiring of this boarder hate resurgence the more I run into skiers on the hill when I board alone.

Was checking into it more and it seems that the survival rates drop dramatically after 15 min, so that makes the time difference that a boarder vs. skier getting to a person very negligible at best.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I agree with you, that not being there is the best option, but say you find yourself at the base of a slide and want to hike 100 feet up, would it be faster to strap snow shoes or split the board and put skins? I'll be starting BC soon, just curious about extra safety.


----------



## Efilnikufesin

KIRKRIDER said:


> I agree with you, that not being there is the best option, but say you find yourself at the base of a slide and want to hike 100 feet up, would it be faster to strap snow shoes or split the board and put skins? I'll be starting BC soon, just curious about extra safety.


Thinking on it, the odds that you are at the base of the slide without actually being caught in the slide yourself are probably low, most rescues I have seen on video seem to be from the uphill. Others here that do BC would know more I am sure, just trying to think about it from a logical perspective. Curious myself though, would like to get into more BC in the Adirondack slides and other regions around here where there is that danger.


----------



## fattrav

Unfortunately I haven't been able to post on that guys page for about a week now. Seems he didn't like the accusation that he started the page due to trying to touch a splitboarders penis while in the toilets, but he got denied. Now his shame fuels his hate hahahahhaha.


----------



## Soggysnow

Seriously though, I am hesitant to get into split boarding as there is not a quick eject in the event of an avalanche. It would be hard to do even with skis, but at least you would improve your changes of not getting dragged under.
Do we think the technology will allow for this in the future?
At this stage I would take snowshoes or just ski.


----------



## aiidoneus

Soggysnow said:


> Seriously though, I am hesitant to get into split boarding as there is not a quick eject in the event of an avalanche. It would be hard to do even with skis, but at least you would improve your changes of not getting dragged under.
> Do we think the technology will allow for this in the future?
> At this stage I would take snowshoes or just ski.


I prefer snowshoes with the heel riser. Skis may be nicer for the flat sections, but as you start to climb up steeper parts, most skiers I know start boot hiking anyway.


----------



## ShredLife

Soggysnow said:


> Seriously though, I am hesitant to get into split boarding as there is not a quick eject in the event of an avalanche. It would be hard to do even with skis, but at least you would improve your changes of not getting dragged under.
> Do we think the technology will allow for this in the future?
> At this stage I would take snowshoes or just ski.


you're better off with an airbag backpack and good avy sense than something that could leave you with one foot left in a binding while the other foot releases. i'd way rather have both feet strapped in and anchoring me but still having the chance to ride it out than have one foot strapped in, no ability to ride the slide out aggressively, and my snowboard and my strapped in knee wrapped around the back of my head.


----------

